#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-28
<lolmac23> BUGabundo: n sabia que tinha mirc pra linux kkk
<BUGabundo> claro q n tem
<lolmac23> BUGabundo: vc usa windows?
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> guys: hugs and kisses! guud nite
<hugow> ola
<hugow> alguem entende de algoritmos em portugol?
<BUGabundo> o/
<lolmac> aí galera
<lolmac> alguém sabe como eu desativo a animação de minizar a janela?
<lolmac> onde um monte de quadrado preto aparece?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-29
<VilasBoas> Boa Tarde :D
<maxsaniel> meu firefox não esta iniciando o que eu faço???
<maxsaniel> sou novo no ubuntu
<rodd> boa tardis
<skorzen> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-30
<CMatomic> boas
<CMatomic>  alguém podia podia dizer o que se passa com forum ubuntu pt
<CMatomic>  alguém podia podia dizer o que se passa com forum ubuntu pt
<CMatomic>  alguém podia podia dizer o que se passa com forum ubuntu pt
<CMatomic>  alguém podia podia dizer o que se passa com forum ubuntu pt
<codexlibre> oi
<codexlibre> alguém  sabe o que se passa com o forum do ubuntu br
<BUGabundo> n faço ideia
<BUGabundo> nunca la fui seker
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-31
<CMatomic> boas
<VilasBoas> Boas CMatomic
<CMatomic> boas
<maxsaniel> olá como configuro a minha multifuncional
<maxsaniel> no ubuntu 10.10?
<CMatomic> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-01
<PhoenixSTF> boas ppl
<xhaker> Amanhã há surpresas no Ubuntu Global Jam - Portugal http://goo.gl/AHjU4
<BUGabundo> yupi kayey 
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-02
<jaime> olá a todos. Ubuntu Global-Jam em Lisboa
<VilasBoas> jaime: infelizmente não puderei estar presente e deslocar-me a Lisboa
<VilasBoas> Mas Parabéns pela iniciativa ;)
<VilasBoas> e espero estar presente no próximo
<Dan08> LoL o que é isso??
<jaime> VilasBoas, saudações Ubunteras dos que estão aqui
<jaime> Dan08, vê aqui: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/854/detail/
<Dan08> jaime: muito fixe:D
<Dan08> mas nao vou poder ir:\
<VilasBoas> jaime: excelente iniciativa ;)
<jaime> VilasBoas, um grupo de utilizadores de Lisboa costuma reunir-se aqui todas as terceiras 5 feiras de cada mês, Apareçam
<VilasBoas> jaime: estas ligado a esse grupo?
<jaime> claro
<jaime> VilasBoas, dá-me só um minuto
<jaime> o ṕa! o meu IRC estoirou no 11.04
<VilasBoas> já estas a brincar com o 11.04?
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> NICE
<BUGabundo> sempre
<BUGabundo> desde q saiu :P
<VilasBoas> Ei BUGabundo
<VilasBoas> como estas?
<VilasBoas> ;D
<BUGabundo> bem
<BUGabundo> a brincar com um a5 para dar a uma amiga
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jaime> VilasBoas, instalei desde o Alpha 1 e agora limpei tudo e instalei de novo o Beta1
<VilasBoas> bem eu consegui colocar a minha GMA500 a trabalhar melhor que em Windows7
<VilasBoas> por isso até tenho medo de testar  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jaime> OK, agora estou a assistir a uma apresentação do Ubuntu aqui na sala. Até já
<VilasBoas> até já ;)
<Dan08> lol. eu nao kero installar o 11.04 pra ja:D
<Dan08> entao kem é k ja tem o 11.04??
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-03
<rpfr> boa noite
<rpfr> epa desapareceu o applet da rede como faço para voltar a por no painel?
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<igama> hello :D
<igama> j? n metia os p?s aqui a mt tempo lol
<BUGa_fewds> verdade
<igama> hows it going?
<BUGa_fewds> nicelly
<BUGa_fewds> a flashar androids LOL
<BUGa_fewds> 3 ao mm tempo
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde ubuntistas :D
<BUGa_fewds> o/
<VilasBoas> BUGa_fewds: és o BUGabundo?
<BUGa_fewds> oops
<BUGabundo> eskecime de mudar
<BUGabundo> LOL
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> viste o que te mandei ontem?
<VilasBoas> e como correu o ubuntu jam?
<BUGabundo> nops
<VilasBoas> não correu bem o Ubuntu jam?
<BUGabundo> n vi o mail ainda
<VilasBoas> não queres dar uma espreitadela?
<VilasBoas> Gostava da tua opniao.
<igama> VilasBoas ;)
<igama> SA dude?
<VilasBoas> olá igama
<VilasBoas> igama: "SA dude "?!!!!! essa não entendi!!!!
<VilasBoas> :D:D:D:D:D
<igama> ok pensava que eras outro vilasboas ;)
<igama> um gajo da africa do sul, nevermind
<igama> ;)
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> não eu sou mesmo de Pt
<VilasBoas> da zona berço dos Vilas Boas :D
<bacana> ola
<bacana> alguem pode me ajudar?
<BUGabundo> com?
<bacana> to com problema pra instalar o libgtkglext1
<bacana> não consigo instala-lo de jeito nenhum
<bacana> sempre da erro na localização deste pacote
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy libgtkglext1
<BUGabundo> libgtkglext1:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1.2.0-1.1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>   Version table:
<BUGabundo>      1.2.0-1.1ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ natty/universe amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo> existe no natty
<bacana> desculpe a ignorancia sou novo no ubuntu... vamos ver aqui
<bacana> root@romualdo-laptop:/home/romualdo# apt-cache policy libgtkglext1
<bacana> libgtkglext1:
<bacana>   Instalado: (nenhum)
<bacana>   Candidato: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1
<bacana>   Tabela de versão:
<bacana>      1.2.0-1ubuntu1 0
<bacana>         500 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> ok tb tens
<BUGabundo> apt-get install  libgtkglext1
<BUGabundo> dá te algum erro?
<bacana> sim
<bacana> olha so
<bacana> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libgtkglext1 1.2.0-1ubuntu1
<bacana>   404  Not Found
<bacana> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtkglext/libgtkglext1_1.2.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<bacana> E: Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?
<BUGabundo> muda de mirror
<BUGabundo> ou correr um sudo apt-get update 1º
<BUGabundo> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtkglext/libgtkglext1_1.2.0-1.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> ja saiu o 1.1
<BUGabundo> n tens o tua biblioteca do repo actualizada
<bacana> root@romualdo-laptop:/home/romualdo# sudo apt-get update
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<bacana> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<bacana> Atingido http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<bacana> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<bacana> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release
<bacana> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/multiverse Translation-pt_BR
<bacana> Atingido http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release
<bacana> Atingido http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<bacana> Atingido http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Sources
<bacana> Atingido http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Packages
<bacana> Atingido http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Sources
<bacana> Atingido http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Sources
<bacana> fui expulso... que isso
<bacana> mas tudo bem
<bacana> vou tentar resolver aqui
<bacana> achei uma luz no fim do tunel
<BUGabundo> pq fizeste spam
<BUGabundo> axas correcto colar akilo td aki?
<bacana> hum
<bacana> bom se não é correto então desculpas
<bacana> ja vou
<bacana> obrigado pela ajuda então
<BUGabundo> usa pastebin para colar coisas grandes
<BUGabundo> ja deu ?
<BUGabundo> n tinhas isso actualizado n era?
<bacana> não
<BUGabundo> atao?
<bacana> baixei do link que postou
<bacana> agora
<BUGabundo> n faças isso pah
<BUGabundo> update, e dps um safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> e dps ve la se ja tens o pacote
<bacana> ok
<bacana> de qualquer forma obrigado
<bacana> desculpe incomodar
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-26
<Tyler-Vortex> opa galera
<Tyler-Vortex> alguém pode ajudar com um problema do git push aqui?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-29
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi gente
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> isto dos defaces tá ao rubro !
<dcosta> anda a fazer concurso agora os wanabe "script kidies"
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> ja comeram mais de 100 paginas nos ultimos dias "pt"
<astroo-> isso e o que?
<dcosta> *andam
<dcosta> o pesuedo hackers
<dcosta> pseudo
<dcosta> tá maleiro para os isps
<dcosta> tá muito agressivo
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> na noite passada tive um amigo que lhe martelaram 60 sites
<dcosta> por acaso fechamos a falha em 40 minutos mas ... o mal tava feito
<dcosta> olá FernandoMiguel "FEIOSO"
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<dcosta> Já agora oracle ?
<dcosta> lei o que tá acima FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> lê
<dcosta> grande campeonato de deface que anda ai na net
<dcosta> ja minaram dois isps que eu conheço
<dcosta> é a cena relaxas uma função manhosa no php para um cliente
<dcosta> apanhas um site com codigo manhoso
<dcosta> entras no primeiro e o resto é autoestrada
<dcosta> é triste ... pois não vejo razão logica no ato destes gajos
<dcosta> a unica é para o "rating"
<dcosta> subirem como h4king group
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-30
<dcosta> *
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> cya astroo-
<astroo-> For iPhone and Android Users, This Video Is Absolutely Horrifying
<astroo-> http://www.sott.net/articles/show/243522-For-iPhone-and-Android-Users-This-Video-Is-Absolutely-Horrifying
<astroo-> bye ppl
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<VilasBoas> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<cicerocick> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<cicerocick> estou com um pequeno probleminha, junto ao meu ubuntu e um controlador
<cicerocick> de mid A300 pro
<cicerocick> se pode me ajudar astro!?
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<astroo-> pvt
<cicerocick> pode cre
<cicerocick> obrigado !!
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ja dou
<VilasBoas> Boas Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que mesmo com o nautilus em modo root não consigo apagar o conteudo de uma pen?!!!
<VilasBoas> Alguém tem alguma ideia?
<cicerocick> boa tarde
<cicerocick> estou com um problema com meu controlador de mid, e o ubuntu quem pode me ajudar?
<cicerocick> um controlador A300 pro cakewaik
<cicerocick> para o ubuntu 11.10
<cicerocick> nao reconhece
<dcosta> boas noites
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> )
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<solldex> oi pessoal
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kira> estou com um problema
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ubuntu> help
<Guest20164> who
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-28
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-30
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-02
<myname_> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja dou espera
<astroo-> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<myname_> brigado! :)
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2017-03-31
<astroo-> ola pessoal
 * rootpt l8r
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-01
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-27
<uplink> ./list
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> queres ajuda?
<uplink> viva astro
<uplink> não amigo tudo ok :)
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> queres 1 maneira facil de fazer list?
<uplink> esquece isso amigo :)
<uplink> deixa para lá
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> existe 1 site que e auto e facil de ver
<uplink> deixa para lá amigo foi um erro ... :)
<astroo-> ok
<uplink> procuro é um local exploit para este kernel 4.10.0-35-generic
<uplink> mas já encontei
<uplink> fica bem
<uplink> um abraço
<webchat75> descupa astro estava a compilar uma cena e tava de saida
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> fica bem 1 abraço
<webchat75> já estas de fuga tambem ?
<astroo-> eu nao
<astroo-> so saiu as 4 horas
<uplink>  voltei por tua causa
<uplink> tava por aqui a matar o tempo e num pc antigo não me lembrava da senha
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> estou a ver se o projeto finalmente arranca esta semana
<uplink> era facil resolver a cena da senha ..... mas vi isso como um desafio
<astroo-> giro
<uplink> como o kernel era antigo .... fui pelo método mais agressivo :)
<uplink> já esta online ?
<uplink> a versão inicial ?
<astroo-> nao sei nada de linux
<uplink> não do teu projeto ?
<astroo-> o meu projeto ainda nao tem programaçao
<uplink> um dos que me lembro teus era um site tipo news service
<uplink> já la vão uns anitos
<astroo-> https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/
<uplink> diz muito pouco do conceito a que se destina
<astroo-> dar todo o conhecimento serio popular atual e recente e com infinitas conversas construtivas
<astroo-> pelo menos sera a melhor coisa nos ultimos anos para o mundo linux
<uplink> amigo... estou aqui https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/281-2/
<astroo-> ok
<uplink> boa sorte e tudo de bom ... e boa sorte!
<astroo-> os povos agradecem
<astroo-> se correr bem terei mais uns pros a ajudar
<astroo-> 1 velho amigo do projeto apareceu ha 2 dias
<uplink> a vida quotidiana é feita de conteúdos e opiniões ....
<uplink> boas ou erradas cada um tem o direito de as ter
<uplink> mas necessitam existir
<astroo-> e o mundo e maluco ainda por cima
<uplink> picasso não era picasso se apresentasse telas em branco.
<uplink> não te prendas por tecnicismos e falta de capacidade técnica... se tens uma mensagem para enviar ao mundo não te escondas...
<uplink> so assim a mensagem cresce!
<uplink> um abraço amigo
<uplink> fica bem
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<astroo-> ciao tu tambem igualmente
<uplink> ok amigo um abraço e boa sorte!
#ubuntu-pt 2019-03-25
<dnegreira> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2020-03-27
<tay> como formatar o ubuntu?
